# Squatting in San Diego...?



## piratehobo

I am living in San Diego and looking for a couplea things. First, if anyone knows of any squats I could crash in this area, I'd be eternally grATeful. Also, I'm looking for people in s.d. to squat with and/or ride the rails. Mosta the crusties I knew here either turned to junkies and are thus in prison, or travelled elsewhere. I'm 24 and NEED to get outta my dads and start really living my life the way I want to, instead of for my father. So if you know of any squats in the general S.D. area, pleeeeeaaase lemme know.
$arah :scared:


----------



## Beegod Santana

When I was in San Diego recently I didn't really hear anyone talking about any active squats in the city. There's lots of sleep spots in balboa park, I also had a fun time sleeping in alleys and rooftops in O.B. Wish I could help ya more.


----------



## piratehobo

yea i slept under a bridge, and before that, years ago, a squat in hillcrest @ a bank... but thanx for the feedback, way more than anyone else!


----------



## Matt Derrick

it's been a really long time (7+ years) since ive "squatted" san diego, but i mostly slept in the woods around the UCSD campus, and trashpicked food out of the cans around the campus. id also go hang out and cook food for food not bombs at the Che Cafe on the UCSD campus, but im not sure if that place is around anymore.

overall, my advice would be to get out of southern california in general. it sucks. even the bay is is better (but not by much in my opinion).


----------



## SinepNatas

I would agree with Matt pist but if you are going to stay in san diego Ocean Beach has a few good people that you can meet up with and find a place to stay and the Che Cafe is still on campus good people.


----------



## seasonchange

ocean beach has good and "bad" types. LOTS of tweakers, i discovered. if you're not down with that, i'd avoid the area after nightfall. it was a really weird scene when i was there on new year's eve, but perhaps that's just OB on holidays?


----------



## Diagaro

I really have to agree with Matt pist on that, cali sux the further soth you go.
But if you still lookin fer travel partners, You might be able to entice me. In florida right now - either hoppin south of over to the cali deserts - see ya roun mayhap


----------



## cheeses

theres a awesome food dumpster that provides a retarded amount of food right on claremont drive its a shop called keils market, ive got shoping carts full of cheese and meats and in the same complex theres a suchi dumpster deffently a good place to check out if your leaveing town


----------



## BanMatt

Sushi out of a dumpster sounds bad.


----------



## cheeses

go befor the sun hits it and its allways bin good to me,


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey!
There are a lotta cool things going on in SD. Just gotta find em.
A few off the top of my head!

Food Not Bombs
Bicycle Kitchen
Really really free market
There are activist houses, punk houses and a good small Punk scene too.
And the So Cal Anrcho Punk Fest Tour 2011 will be in SD in January.

Don't know of any squats though. 
Have you slept on Blacks Beach by the University ????????

Hope that helps
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## shittickit

under the bridges in hillcrest i stayed in that bank too and san diego is better then frisco sac town l.a. and numerouse other towns in cali besides san diego is really just the nice part of tijuana as for meeting with people there to travel with i guess o.b. but i avoid that place


----------



## Matt aka Sparks

Blacks Beach is hot as hell, every night I slept there I was awoken by cops. Also I'm pretty sure they stopped the full moon drum circle. I used to sleep in a botanical garden about a mile off Newport Ave in OB. The caretakers there where way cool, one morning they woke me up to let me know they would be spraying shit. There's also a nice park right next to it with lots of trees benches and a water fountain. It is a bit of a walk but it's far enough from the ocean you don't get that wicked breeze.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego

i dont go to san diego very much anymore and nearly never go to ob i usually just hang out and sleep in downtown. it is legal to just sleep on the sidewalks but a lot of crackheads of course. there was a squat called the ''meatlocker'' that my friends and i opened up. that was in barrio logan right by the barrio logan trolley stop off the blue line. the meatlocker closed after a couple years and is VERY securley sealed up. you would need power tools to get in. its owned by san diego gas and electric. i would say if your squat hunting try around logan and maybe south san diego. years ago when i was ateen in clairmont friends and i used to make camps in the canyons arouns north clairmont recreation center. balboa park is nice and walkable to downtown. thats about all i got. if i do hear or find a place ill let you and everyone else know.


----------



## smarts

I know this thread is old but I do believe there is a huge ass tent city out that way


----------



## EphemeralStick

Linda/Ziggy said:


> There are activist houses, punk houses and a good small Punk scene too.



do you know the names/locations of any of the punk houses? i'm heading out to san diego in a few and it would be good to know em ya?


----------



## nivoldoog

Yea, I will be back in SD in a couple weeks, gotta hit the ground running to get money up for school, I am planing on trying to squat in National City or Chula Vista I think.


----------



## Fwingnut

There's a badass one on sunset cliffs, like a mile or two from the wall.


----------



## baloney1

yeah there was a kool spot in north park off 30th st by all the thrift stores back in 2007 but hillcrest and bankers hill got stash spots to chrash, also downtown has alot of tweakers, so be careful.


----------

